# Blanco River Frog Fly



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

The small green frogs are already in full swing along the San Marcos River and Blanco River. 

So, tied up some squirmy Frog Flies in green and chartreuse, with extra heavy dumbbell eyes . . . . paddled my kayak in the Blanco River, at an undisclosed location. 

The fish loved it. For a while fish hit every cast. 

Ridiculous - Good - Amazing 

Bass, sunfish, and catfish all hit with abandon. 

Gotta try it again soon. 

Let's go fishing


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

What do you use to make the body of that thing?


----------



## aholguin01 (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks like you're fishing it along the bottom. That's cool that you got that channel cat to hit that thing. More details on the fly please.


----------



## moblackty (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> What do you use to make the body of that thing?


I just went to Michael's and Hobby Lobby and bought a bunch of Squirmy Toys . . . . they are silicon, bright colors, with hundreds of legs.

Cut the toys into pieces and tie squirmy flies.

You can order Squirmy Worm material from fly suppliers. I found the best variety is from the toys.

Fish seem to love them.


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice work!


----------

